# question on musky location



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

This might be a dumb question. Would lake muskies when the lake is iced over search out flowing water in the creeks that are coming into the lakes or do they just pretty much stay in the same area that they are found in all year? I didn't know if they had a migratory pattern in search of food or not. I had an idea to hit up somewhere this weekend just because I want to fish really bad. I just wanted to see if my thought that they would move towards flowing water would be accurate or not. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Don't get your hopes up. I'd say they're in the main lake near big balls of shad. I don't think the shad would be up in the creeks...I could be wrong. Your best bet would be on the other end of the lake (downstream of the spillway).


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

You want to catch muskie now? Think like a muskie....where would you be when there is ice overhead and its freezing cold?..I'd probably be in the warmest water I could find where there is enough feed easily accessible without expending a whole lot of energy. Moving water?? I doubt it...not only is it typically colder, but also contains more current. In a river system, the skis will typically find deeper, slower moving pools. Good Luck.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ian, I read an article by Bob Mehsikomer called 7 degrees of Musky location, I thought it was pretty good, 
if you haven't seen this site before it does have some pretty good stuff to read, just look for the Musky fishing articles and you'll find the article. 

Gonna get cold again, check out this website and pass some time



www.learninghowtofish.com


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Ever since I met Mehsikomer and watched him say in one of his videos "If I smell the weeds in a weedbed, I can tell if theres muskies in it or not..." I'd never promote another thing by that idiot ever again!...LMAO

Don't buy into his BS! That guy is just out there trying to make a buck, trust me.

No offense to you at all Mason...


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

None taken Shutup, but I have read other articles and seen tracking studies that had pretty much the same info. That's why I mentioned that article. Now I know that the guys that write articles have to fill pages so they have to write something. I have read several figure-8 articles and one will say speed up on the turn and another will say slow down on the turn... I read everything I can and weed out the stuff that doesn't work or is just too off the wall. I do like to read outdoor stuff, mostly on the crapper  Lastly all of um are out to make a buck.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

There are some good articles there Mike thanks


----------



## pquinn (Feb 18, 2010)

I think that all the books you read are great but if you fished with musky professional like Tom Dietz maybe it would up your chances for catching a trophy fish. I have used tom as a guide several times and am pretty sure he could out fish you all! O wait that has been proven before!!


----------



## Esox Neurosis (Oct 12, 2009)

pquinn, Please don't insult the Senior Members on OGF. Without Senior Members these message boards wouldn't exist.

Just remember, the only thing that makes a member a Senior Member is a high number of posts, not fishing skill or knowledge!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

pquinn said:


> I think that all the books you read are great but if you fished with musky professional like Tom Dietz maybe it would up your chances for catching a trophy fish. I have used tom as a guide several times and am pretty sure he could out fish you all! O wait that has been proven before!!


My choice for a guide in Ohio would be Danny Wade. He has been guiding in Ohio waters for about 15 years or so and has been fishing them for about 30.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

No offense pquinn and I realize dietz is your idol. But there are guys that responded to this post that can outfish him. And guys that would help me out for free and not charge me a few hundred dollars to help me out. Dietz has made a living for himself doing what he does and I am sure will be a better fisherman than I will ever be, but so will most of the guys on this board. Mason52 has helped me out alot and he has never asked me to pay upfront for his knowledge. As well have alot of other guys on here that have helped because they are nice guys not because they are looking for a paycheck. So go joing the Tom Dietz fan club and for a few hundred dollars he will drive you around the lake. Good luck buddy hope you catch some trophy musky as you would say. I will stick with the people that help me for free. I dont remember seeing Tom's name in any of the record books.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

After many years of fishing for muskie I can say this. "If I smell the weeds in a weedbed, I can only tell if theres a dead muskie floating in it or not..." 

The more people you fish with the more you will learn. Find A group of muskie guys and get out on the lake with them.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

imalt said:


> No offense pquinn and I realize dietz is your idol. But there are guys that responded to this post that can outfish him. And guys that would help me out for free and not charge me a few hundred dollars to help me out. Dietz has made a living for himself doing what he does and I am sure will be a better fisherman than I will ever be, but so will most of the guys on this board. Mason52 has helped me out alot and he has never asked me to pay upfront for his knowledge. As well have alot of other guys on here that have helped because they are nice guys not because they are looking for a paycheck. So go joing the Tom Dietz fan club and for a few hundred dollars he will drive you around the lake. Good luck buddy hope you catch some trophy musky as you would say. I will stick with the people that help me for free. I dont remember seeing Tom's name in any of the record books.


X2.........I think pquinn has a crush on some one!!!


----------

